# MS Word opens extremely slow



## chucon (Apr 24, 2007)

Whenever I open a MS Word document it starts to open with a dark presentation and takes about a minute to open. It takes an equal amount of time to close.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

What Word version? Have you checked whether you have any Word addins that might cause this? Have you tried repairing your Word installation?


----------



## chucon (Apr 24, 2007)

I am using MS Office 2003. I have downloaded and installed the MS Office Compatibilty Package. I have attempted repair and reinstalled MS Office 2003 to no avail. I do not know of any add-ins except the updates and the compatability pack.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Try the approaches suggested in these links:
Troubleshoot problems that occur when you start or use Word 2010, 2007, or 2003
Microsoft Word: Solving Crashing Problems and
Systematic Approach to Behavioral Problems in Word | Windows Secrets Lounge
for various troubleshooting steps that will help you track down (and hopefully solve) the problem.


----------



## chucon (Apr 24, 2007)

Thnk you and
Cheers to you

Chuck
A plain olde user


----------



## chucon (Apr 24, 2007)

Well to say the least , this is most frutrating. I have attempted the suggested resolutions to no avail. I think I will just go back to Word 97. No problems then!

Thank you for your help,
Chuck


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

If this is how things have been ever since installing Office 2003, it suggests your system is either inadequately specified, or there are issues with Windows itself. Office 2003 is a far better environment than Office 97 ever was.


----------



## chucon (Apr 24, 2007)

No, it happened about a month ago.

Chuck


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

OK, so what changed back then? Did you install some new software? Have you tried restoring your system to an earlier date?


----------



## chucon (Apr 24, 2007)

I installed a new printer. It is a HP Officejet PRO 8600 Plus. It is a wireless all in one.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

If the drop in performance coincided with that event, then it seems likely the printer hasn't installed properly, or there is a serious issue with its driver. Have you checked HP's website for an updated driver? If there is one, try installing it. If there isn't and update, or the performance remains poor, try uninstalling the printer, then re-check the performance. If you get back to something like you had before by installing a new driver, or by uninstalling, this points even more strongly to the printer software/hardware as having been the culprit. In that case, you might need to return the printer for repair/replacement.


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

HP installs all sorts of rubbish along with the driver, I went to Control Panel and uninstalled about 4 or 5 of the blighters, the ones designed to ask me to buy, the ones that ask me questions which are nothing to do with my life - One of the programs was about 265Mb and all it did was monitor usage.


----------



## chucon (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you to the both of you. I uninstalled Office 2003 and installed Office 2007 Home & Student. Word document opened up normally.
I then uninstalled Office 2007 Home & Student after noting the templates looked differently and reinstalled Office 2003 Professional and deleted normal and normal11 templates. I then and then created a new blank document and saved as a template named normal. It indicated it could not save it as one already existed. 
I then opened a word document which opened normally.

Again thank you for your assistane. I would never had gotten there without your support.

Chuck


----------

